# Happy dance! I've got freeswimmers!



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

For those who I have regaled with tales of my krib breeding frustrations (I know I know, they're supposed to be easy, right??)...
Well, I finally have freeswimmers! The female paraded out of her cave on saturday morning with about 100 freeswimmers:shock: . Wow. As of today, the parents are still doing a wonderful job of protecting them from my 'dithers' (guppies) so I'm going to leave them in there. The babes are taking better than brine and eating like pigs.

I also found some consolation over the weekend regarding my troubles- I picked up a group of young P. taeneatus at an auction in NY. I called the former owner yesterday to see if he knew what locale they were (which he didn't know) and *he* was telling me about how his P. taeneatus were very prolific, but he couldn't get his pair of kribs to spawn for anything! So here I am, finally able to give him some hints that may or may not have contributed to my (finally) successful spawn. 

Needless to say, I'm happy as a clam.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

CONGRADS...............................................
so you know the Locale your Krib came from ?



took me 3 yrs and 4 males to finally get common Krib to spawn
and theya re suppose to be easy ...........lol


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

Nope, I know they are P. taeneatus (he says that as adults in breeding colors they look significantly different than regular P. pulcher, but he doens't know the locale).
I had had an attempted spawn between an albino female and a regular male, ending in the pair eating all the fry (before freeswimmer). This time it's two regular kribs (the female is a stunner, very very dark) and all is well thus far.


----------

